# Muay Thai and Boxing combination?



## EricB814 (Feb 18, 2012)

I am going to start taking Muay Thai lessons and I watched some Muay Thai fights, and I noticed that they do not punch very often. So, I decided that integrating Boxing with Muay Thai would be the best combination for stand up game. But the problem is, the stances are way different. Do you guys think I could make it work if I took up Muay Thai and Boxing? How would it be in a competitive fight and street fight? And, what do you think of this gym: coopersgymusa.com


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what fights you've been watching but most MT places I know practice punches alot. I'd try some training before you decide you need to train MT and boxing. If you find the right place you'll be punching and kicking.
These are posted by a very good trainer I know.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV61WbwIjBw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV61WbwIjBw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzoF2rhsBU&feature=related


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 18, 2012)

In Muay Thai matches, there often isnt much Punching early on because theyre trying to wear each other down, before going in to finish it in one of the later rounds. Of course they do get close numerous times along the way, but theyre generally not aiming to end it right away.

Generally.


----------



## Burrows (Mar 22, 2012)

We do like 2 min round time training of punch combinations and some kicks and blocks. We do mainly kicks and at the end of the session we do grappling followed by stretching.
I would just stick to Muay Thai Personally because in boxing the stance is different and the way you guard your face in Muay Thai is also different to boxing.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not sure what fights you've been watching but most MT places I know practice punches alot. *I'd try some training before you decide you need to train MT and boxing*. If you find the right place you'll be punching and kicking.
> These are posted by a very good trainer I know.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV61WbwIjBw&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV61WbwIjBw&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQzoF2rhsBU&feature=related



This would be my feelings also. Start with one and then after a while you can then determine what is best for you..............


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 23, 2012)

1) Every Muay Thai gym I've ever trained at included a significant amount of punching in the curriculum.  
2) Plenty of people do combine Muay Thai and boxing.  Some train the two separately, some combine it as a blended study.  Some people switch back and forth between the stances as appropriate, while others adopt a hybrid stance that combines elements of a traditional boxing stance and a traditional Muay Thai stance.  If you don't have a prior background in either art, I would suggest that you just follow your coach's lead until you have a solid foundation to work with, rather than immediately trying to blend the arts on your own.  Even if you find an old-school Muay Thai gym where kicks and knees are emphasized, you'll still be learning some solid punching technique.
3) A solid Muay Thai/boxing base is good for the striking aspects of fighting in the ring or self-defense.
3) I looked at the website for the gym you asked about.  They have information about the arts that are taught, but just about nothing about the instructors you would be learning from.  They might be good or they might suck.  There's no way to tell without visiting them in person.


----------

